
Goldman Sachs, Apple Team Up on New Credit Card - gshakir
https://www.wsj.com/articles/goldman-sachs-apple-team-up-on-new-credit-card-1525966214
======
crsv
Given the proliferation of ApplePay, the revenue streams from things bought or
transacted over the iTunes store, and it's massive cash stores, at which point
does Apple start to look like an actual bank as it begins to underwrite
credit, offer investments, transact to investment platforms, etc?

------
ggg9990
Makes sense. Apple has always tried to provide a single vertically integrated,
unified experience for users. It isn’t surprising that as their customer
experiences touches various industries like banking, music, etc. that they’ll
try to enter and “Appleify” that industry for the Apple adherent.

------
tudelo
Paywall/Sign in required for article.

~~~
loftyal
Takes 2 seconds to turn on incognito...

~~~
tudelo
Why submit links that are not accessible?

